# F/S 1980's Loads of 1980's Citadel Miniatures & More P2



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi,

As part of my general clearout I discovered a a number of Citadel (plus others) miniatures I had tucked away.

All the prices will be above the images.

Buyer pays postage. 

I'm living the the UK- if you're from another country please let me know as i will have to get the package weighed and this will save time.

If you're interested please PM me or contact me at the e-mail address below:

[email protected]

*Bretonnian Archers- £14- Reserved*









*Bretonnian Knights (20 and a Few Bits- £8*









*Bretonnian Warmachine Chap- £4*









*Celtos Standard Bearer- Urban Mammoth- £3*









*Chaos Beastmen (2)- £7- Reserved!*









*Chaos/Dark Elf(?) Whip- 50p*









*Chaos Dwarf Hellblaster- £18- Reserved*

































*Chaos Dwarves with Standard Bearer*









*Chaos Mounted Lord Shield- 50p- Reserved!*









*Chaos Steed Head £1.*









*Chaos Mounted Lord of Slaanesh Head 1- £1- Reserved!*









*Chaos Mounted Lord of Slaanesh Head 2- £1- Reserved!*









*Chaos Thugs/Marauders 1- £9.*









*Chaos Thugs/Marauders 2-£12.- Reserved!*









*Chaos Thugs/Marauders 3- £9.*









*Chaos Thugs/Marauders 4- £12*









*Doomsayer of Albion (no head)- £2*









*Dwarf lords of Legend (Baron Missing)- £27*









*Dwarf Fighter- £3*









*Dwarf Sorcerer/Mage/Magic User- pre-slotta- £7*









*Dwarves 1- £7*









*Elven Steeds- £18- Reserved!*









*Fighter 1- £4*









*Fighter 3- £5- Reserved*









*Fighters 2- £9*









*Fighters 4- £4*









*Heroic Fighters of the Known World (seven mini's)- £31- Reserved!*









*High Elf Archers- £15*









*Hobbit/Halfling- £3*









*Wizard/Mage/Sorcorer/Mage- £3*









*Nick Lund's Chronicles Black Orc Standard Bearer- £4*









*Nick Lund's Chronicles- Hobgoblins- £18*









*Orc Rock Chukka- £18*









*Orc Shamen- £4.50*









*Eldar command Group Figure- £3- Reserved*









*Space Pirate Early Warhammer 40K*









*Wight- pre-slotta- £5*









Once again, thanks form taking the time to have a look,

Darrell.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the early space marine i believe is actually an eldar pirate with flamer and power glove


----------



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> the early space marine i believe is actually an eldar pirate with flamer and power glove


Thanks for that :security:.

I've already been informed on another forum and will be editing the post tomorrow- it's bedtime now .

Darrell


----------



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

Many items have been *Sold!* and *Reserved!*

If you fancy anything I would get in quick to avoid disappointment.

*Also;* *I'm going away for the weekend until Tuesday so please don't panic if you don't hear from me over the weekend *(taking advantage of the bank holiday to go and visit my niece for her first birthday)

Darrell.


----------

